# Windows 8.1 - Best Browser?



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.

Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> 
> Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?



You can try Tor:

Tor (anonymity network) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It will keep you cloak while surfing the web ( well that is what they claim ).

Note:

I do not use the web browser and still use Firefox instead...


----------



## aaronleland (May 4, 2016)

I'd stick with Chrome. Tor is great if you're a Chinese dissident like Bruce, but it runs much slower.


----------



## Muhammed (May 4, 2016)

I prefer Avant and Chrome.

I don't like using IE.


----------



## Alystyr (May 4, 2016)

I like Firefox.
Just make sure that you use Adblock Plus and/or Adblock Ultimate.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> 
> Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?



Yes.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 4, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> ...



TOR is not secure.

Former Tor Developer Helped the FBI by Creating Malware to Go After Tor Users


----------



## Muhammed (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> 
> Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?


The thing I don't like about Firefox is that it sets your default internet search engine to BING.

BING sucks.


----------



## Alystyr (May 4, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> ...


Agreed (Bing), but it's quickly and easily changed.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 4, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> ...



Nah, you can change.  Tap the little magnifying glass up top.


----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2016)

I like and use waterfox(64 bit) both firefox and waterfox get clunky loaded down with junk, but I clean my cache and they run fine afterward.


----------



## Muhammed (May 4, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sometimes I don't have that much patience. I just saw BING and uninstalled it immediately.


----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> I prefer Avant and Chrome.
> 
> I don't like using IE.



That is what I am using now, Norton is disabled but I want to get it off my computer!  Still can't figure out how....


----------



## Muhammed (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer Avant and Chrome.
> ...


On two of my older computers Norton pissed me off enough to make me nuke them.

"Nuking" a computer is my favorite uncle's term for reformatting the hard drive.


----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2016)

Right click on the windows icon---> click on "control panel"----->click on "Programs"---->click on "uninstall a Program"----->scroll down to the program you wish to uninstall. 

Wait until it is uninstalled, I always restart my computer and check to see if it is uninstalled by following the above steps.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> 
> Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?


Yep......but you have to clear your bookmarks every once in awhile because it slows it down.

*Opera* is good too.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> ...


Why don´t you change the search engine, then? You can also download a German Firefox and install an English language pack and dictionary.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> 
> Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?


Firefox is the most extensible browser out there but its future is already questioned. Chrome has also many add-ons. IE has few add-ons only. Performance differences are not noticeable while using the browsers. The new Firefox in 64 Bit does not support Java and Silverlight! 
I recommend Cyberfox, which I am using.


----------



## Muhammed (May 4, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Currently none of my computers are pissing me off. 

If it ain't broke don't fix it?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


No fix. Providers pay hundreds of millions to be Firefox´s standard search but there is an option to change it under options.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 5, 2016)

I don't like Chrome's look or feel...but that is of course just a preference. 
I have tried lots of browsers but I find myself always going back to Firefox.
  P.S. - again preference, but I hated the new Microsoft Edge.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

I prefer Firefox, it's easier to customize. I've been stuck with Chromium lately because the latest Kubuntu and Firefox are not cooperating. Speed isn't an issue, I see no difference. Websites like this one have better proportions under FF for me. Chromium has that lastest thread thingy on the right take up nearly have the space no matter how much I dick around with font sizes.


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Right click on the windows icon---> click on "control panel"----->click on "Programs"---->click on "uninstall a Program"----->scroll down to the program you wish to uninstall.
> 
> Wait until it is uninstalled, I always restart my computer and check to see if it is uninstalled by following the above steps.



I "accidentally" found this - it appeared when I moused over to the left side of the screen - got rid of Norton (FINALLY!) Yay!


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Right click on the windows icon---> click on "control panel"----->click on "Programs"---->click on "uninstall a Program"----->scroll down to the program you wish to uninstall.
> ...


I'll bet if you search the registry you'll find 200,000 entries for it left over.


----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Right click on the windows icon---> click on "control panel"----->click on "Programs"---->click on "uninstall a Program"----->scroll down to the program you wish to uninstall.
> ...


Good for you. The first echelon maintenance and systems check protocols are a pain if a person does not know how to perform those tasks.


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Honestly I know NOTHING about Win 8.1  weird!
I could do anything on Win 3.1 but that was 18 years ago!


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I don't think you can ever truly get read of anything on a computer - not even sure if you erase the hard drive it will work...


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I don't actually get pissed off.  I think it's "fun" to fix these things if I have the time.
Husband doesn't understand this.  I love fiddling on the computer - I have always love computers and anything to do with them...


----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


This may be of help

Tips & Tricks for Windows 8.1 – Windows Apps on Microsoft Store


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

On my work lap top I really liked Mozilla Firefox.
I'm using mostly Chrome on my personal lap top

But since it was someone else's I have a lot to change on it.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Oh yes you can. But even so we aren't talking about extra bits on empty spaces we talking about shit occupying the registry. Which I no longer have to deal with, thank God.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> On my work lap top I really liked Mozilla Firefox.
> I'm using mostly Chrome on my personal lap top
> 
> But since it was someone else's I have a lot to change on it.


You don't have a disk for a clean install?


----------



## Muhammed (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sometimes I do that too. 

Fixing things is fun.


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



What program do you use so you don't have to deal with unwanted "junk" in your registry (that I know requires a lot of work and knowledge to get rid of)....


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > On my work lap top I really liked Mozilla Firefox.
> ...



What do you mean?  Example?


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > On my work lap top I really liked Mozilla Firefox.
> ...



Oh you mean a "start up" disk.  No.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I've used a few in the past. I've also had them trash my system so there's some risk. They are maintenance type programs. I couldn't recommend one now, XP is as far as I got.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


....so if windows gets effed up ...?


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I guess I can restore to that last date it was working?
If the hard drive crashes, new lap top.  It's not like they are expensive.
I only need something that will handle Windows Office, photos and general documents.

I don't game or do anything highly graphic intensive.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No porn? WTF? 

Kidding. If all that's gone is the drive, get a new drive. But sounds like you'll need Winders as well.


----------



## Alystyr (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> What program do you use so you don't have to deal with unwanted "junk" in your registry (that I know requires a lot of work and knowledge to get rid of)....


Give CCleaner a try.
CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download
It's been around for a long time, easy to use, and it's free.


----------



## Muhammed (May 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 I don't know if there is one.

You just have to go through the registry and delete stuff that isn't supposed to be there.

Or nuke it.


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

I'm good for now.
As long as it doesn't lag, I don't care what else happens.


----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)

I'm running Windows 10 and have Edge (don't like), Chrome, Opera, and Firefox for 64bit - which is my preferred browser.


----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > What program do you use so you don't have to deal with unwanted "junk" in your registry (that I know requires a lot of work and knowledge to get rid of)....
> ...




Been using this for years, and it's the best. You can totally trust it Bonzi


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2016)

Firefox and Chrome (including their takeoffs) are better than IE by leaps and bounds especially where security is concerned.
You can download and install multiple browsers and try each one to decide which you like best.  

Here's a list of some, the pros and cons;

Best browsers 2016: The top 11 candidates for your PC | TechRadar

The Best Internet Browser Software of 2016 | Top Ten Reviews


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2016)

I personally think that IE9 is the best browser. It features many options like emulating other browsers, screen resolutions, etc. Of course, Windows´ internet options are far more comprehensive than that of other browsers. It also features an inbuilt tracking protection with lists available from the Fraunhofer Institut and others. 

However, it has little support form 3rd Parties.


----------



## Bonzi (May 8, 2016)

If you are a computer wiz, you don't need help from anyone else.
I can get there, I certainly have the time now.....


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I personally think that IE9 is the best browser. It features many options like emulating other browsers, screen resolutions, etc. Of course, Windows´ internet options are far more comprehensive than that of other browsers. It also features an inbuilt tracking protection with lists available from the Fraunhofer Institut and others.
> 
> However, it has little support form 3rd Parties.


But in fairness, when haven't you tooted your horn for Microsoft?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think that IE9 is the best browser. It features many options like emulating other browsers, screen resolutions, etc. Of course, Windows´ internet options are far more comprehensive than that of other browsers. It also features an inbuilt tracking protection with lists available from the Fraunhofer Institut and others.
> ...


I am confident that you have never used the IE. So, a judgement by you is nonsense.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You answered a different question.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> If you are a computer wiz, you don't need help from anyone else.
> I can get there, I certainly have the time now.....


If you are a learning by doing guy like me, there will always be something to learn.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Oh, aye?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> If you are a computer wiz, you don't need help from anyone else.
> I can get there, I certainly have the time now.....


Even computer "wizs" have gaps in their knowledge not to mention all the new hardware/software being developed.  Yes computer wizs are constantly using others as a resource.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

I use Google Chrome and have had no problems at all.  I like it a lot.  I also have ad blocker plus installed, and I never see any ads. It even blocks those stupid 30-second ads on Youtube, which is awesome.


----------



## fbj (May 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome seems to be "faster" than Explorer.
> 
> Would Mozilla Firefox be even better?




Chrome has always been faster and better than IE and Firefox

I even took a step further and got myself a chrome book


----------



## Bonzi (May 8, 2016)

Chrome is fine for now.  Avast, jury is still out.
I need a good photo editing program next.... a free one


----------



## Alystyr (May 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I need a good photo editing program next.... a free one


Give this one a look:
GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program
Almost as good as Photoshop - some would say better because there's much less bloat to it.


----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)

Remember - the FREE upgrade to Win10 ends in June!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Chrome is fine for now.  Avast, jury is still out.
> I need a good photo editing program next.... a free one


Gimp is really good but I prefer Inkscape, I like the layout better and it's able to do more with objects then Gimp as Gimp is bitmap graphics and Inkscape is vector graphics. 
If you're interested in a photo editor only than Picasa and PhotoScape work well but again are mostly limited to relatively basic photo editing.
Windows installer | Inkscape

Picasa is via Google, you should be able to find it in 'Extensions'.

PhotoScape


----------



## Bleipriester (May 11, 2016)

I just searched on google for some old photo in Syria where Jesus and Mohammed are on a placard. But all I found is ISIS, Al-Qaeda and their supporters and victims. I hate such stuff in my browser cache and clear it.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2016)

I am tired of that Firefox lags. So I am using Opera now, at least for a while. It seems to be the better Chrome and has an inbuilt adblocker.


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

I'm still using Chrome
And Windows 8.1
It made it through the "update" but it takes forever.

My slowness I think is more due to my antique DSL internet


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2016)

More upgrades!


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

bah.... it works, i'm afraid!


----------

